# question about fur texture.



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok i have a question n wasnt too sure where to put it. so im putting it here. my new kitten psycho-kit kat has soft fur which im used to. but theres like a strip of fur on her back( just alil behind her front legs on the back to the base of her tail. more noticeable at the base of the tail tho) that is rough. n its only in that area. its not a big area or anything but i notice it every time im petting her. n i was wondering if it was just her or there are other cats that have it too. since none of my cats have ever had it. my mom says its cause the mom cat was a tabby or well kind of had Bengal markings that could be the cause for the rough hair but wouldnt all her fur be like that not just one lil area? i've had Siamese n Siamese cross's n 1-2 none Siamese n they have never had rough rough fur at all. 

ok n u are probably wondering wat i mean by rough think of when u burn like hair or something it has that rough texture. just took a look at her back doesnt look like someone put a lighter to her.. i figure she might have gotten alil too close to a heater n that was her problem but would have figure it would have went away. but it doesnt seem to n well like i said its only on her back no were else 
any idea would be great. will post updated pics of her soon as she about 12weeks n her marking at coming in really nice.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It sounds like either a dry hair coat just before they get ready to shed those old, dried-up hairs, or it is her longer guard hairs.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My cat Rusty has a strip of course hair running from between his shoulders to the base of his tail. The hair there is thicker, courser, and a bit oily at times. When he gets scared, you can see why it's there- it's a ridge, and it helps make him look bigger. Some animals have ridges of fur on their back, some don't, but my Rusty is also a tabby with bengal-ish markings. He's got very pale markings but they are definitely spotty, so perhaps this ridge is linked with the tabby color?


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

ok thankx. i was getting alil worried. next week i will pick up some kitty shampoo. i know my other tabby didnt have the course hair so maybe its just a certain breed or the ones that look like bengalish that get it. im going to google n see if i can figure out more about the ridge in the cats.. n see if another breeds or a certain breed is know for course hair on the back.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is most probably just an individual thing, instead of breed related. Among my numerous cats, they all have widely varying haircoat textures.


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

ok well now im alil scared i gave psycho a bath the other day. n no theres no rough fur on her back.. which even tho i gave her a bath before n she still had it i think her some one may have burnt her fur.. she still got a very small patch at the base or the tail but i think it will go away. 

kind of sad that i get a kitten it has so many issues. first the earmite n the fur.. im alil scared wat i might find when i take her to the vets. 
only thing i can say is she a good cat n i can trim her nails no problem at all.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I wouldn't be too worried. You would be amazed at what loving care and good food can do for a kitty's health. :wink: 
h


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Some good food, TLC, and she'll be fine. Kitties are extremely resilient, and have amazing healing powers.
The rough fur could be caused by something irritating her skin, too, like mites or fleas.
She is a very pretty kitten. :luv 
Does she have a name yet?


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

gunterkat said:


> Some good food, TLC, and she'll be fine. Kitties are extremely resilient, and have amazing healing powers.
> The rough fur could be caused by something irritating her skin, too, like mites or fleas.
> She is a very pretty kitten. :luv
> Does she have a name yet?


her name is psycho- kit kat .. yes its along name but she fits it too a T. if we had mice here she would be a great mouser. she psycho but also every sweet. she tryingto type or well get me to rub her face while im typing. will update with pics tommorrow. psycho n china play alot. taz isnt too much for playing with the kitten still but she does attack psycho for no reason lol .. 

well she doesnt have any mites or fleas. rite now im taking her outside on my shoulder for lil bits at time to get her used to being outside for a short bit.(ex. needing to take her to a vet). but cant take her out long.. seem that the toms around here think my oldest cat will come into heat so they been coming around.


----------

